# 14 boot!!



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

ok im a size 14, whats the minimum waist width i should be riding? i think a 270cm is too wide? not sure though :dunno:


----------



## racerstf (Oct 25, 2007)

idk what size board you should get, or if your looking for boots too, but i would suggest trying on some salomon boots because their boots have a much smaller footprint. Your size 14's could look like size 12's. not sure if any other companies have that tech or not.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have 14s as well and I both my boards are 164s with about a 260 waist width. I could go bigger but it is workingout so far.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

I also wear size 14's. I ride with burton ozone boots because they have footprint reduction, helps a little with toe drag. If you can squeeze into some size 13's you could always have your local shop thermoform them to free up some toe space, might work might not. As for boards I usually ride a 26.0 waist. I have tried boards with 27.0 and 27.5 waist widths, but they are just so uncomfortable to ride. Edge to edge is so much effort, its like closing a damn barn door every time I want to transition turns.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Looking for a solid definitive answer, huh?

OK.

Binding angles? Boot sole footprint? What's your centerline offset? How close to either end is your stance? Are you using risers? How high is the baseplate on your bindings? Do you ride park or all mountain? Do you ride in ice or strictly deep powder? Do you just leisurely cruise or do you like getting high angles and tight carves?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Snowboarding101 said:


> I also wear size 14's. I ride with burton ozone boots because they have footprint reduction, helps a little with toe drag. If you can squeeze into some size 13's you could always have your local shop thermoform them to free up some toe space, might work might not. As for boards I usually ride a 26.0 waist. I have tried boards with 27.0 and 27.5 waist widths, but they are just so uncomfortable to ride. Edge to edge is so much effort, its like closing a damn barn door every time I want to transition turns.


you dont get any toe drag from a 26.0 waist? 14 is kinda pushing it for me so i dont think a 13 will work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

I do get a little toe drag when I'm pushing some serious edge angles, but I ride mostly in the park where it isnt a problem. However I just got some new boots today that I was able to squeeze into a 13, pretty excited to see what difference it makes this season.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

ok im a freerider i like to ride blacks so i need to really hit the edges. is a 27 to wide fo that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

The proper waist width for a size 14 is 27.5. However riding something close to that like 26.5-27 waist width couldn't hurt you. Also the waist width varies based off of preference and/or height and weight. For me example a 27 waist width feels perfect to me because I'm 6'4 and I weigh 210lbs so I can move from edge to edge without problems. That might not be the same case for you, you know. I'd suggest going into a shop and strapping in and see how different waist widths feel to you. Also trying to fit into smaller boots would eliminate the wide width problem if don't want a 27+ waist width. I wear a size 13 ThirtyTwo boot, but my shoe size is a 15. Hope the advice helps.


----------

